# Dually or SRW...I'm losing my mind!



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So here we are with another truck thread:no: so I've settled on a box van with a supreme corp box similar to this, but with rear full barn doors. It will be on a 3500 chassis, either a newer Chevy or gmc, or an '08 or older ford. 

But, I'm losing my mind on whether to go Dually, or SRW. The SRW has similar dimensions width and height wise as my trailer (my trailer is a 14' V-nose, but I'll be going with a 12' box) my current payload is about 2,700 lbs. I will however be thinning her out but also adding a heavier cart/skid jetter so not sure where that would put me (the SRW will allow a maximum if 3,100 lb payload.
My concern as well is wind, we have a lot of it here. But also parking, I do mainly commercial service and the widths of the bodies are 83" for the SRW, and 96" for the dually. I would assume most cutaway bodies whether box or service have similar widths. I have scales in my are at a few locations, so a 9,900lb GVWR is appealing, however, not if it has more negatives handle wise. The dually I'm looking at is 12,300lbs GVWR which gives me closer to 4,500lb payload. So, who out there has a similar rig and does commercial? How is parking? Will wind affect me no matter what?

Hers kinda what I'm looking at


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

Dually IMO. Only drawback is buying the 2 extra tires as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Single is fine for plumbing. The extra cost of 2 tires sucks anyways.

You'll get use to the wind---I've never seen a box truck knocked over by a Santa Ana. Try riding a chopper during a wind storm....everything else pales...

Watch the height of the rear bumper. You want it the same height as the rental trucks.

Get bigger tires.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Sooo Are you carrying a water tank for the jetter?

How many gallons?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

if you max out the small one, you wont be able to ever pull a trailer. i would go bigger.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Sooo Are you carrying a water tank for the jetter?
> 
> How many gallons?


Maybe? Right now I'm torn between an 8.5gpm @ 4000psi (basically a JNW Big Brute, or an 11gpm @ 4000psi from American jetter) if I go with the 11 gpm then yes, but only 100 gal and don't plan on driving with it full. Only using it as a buffer as we easily average 6-8 gpm from a hose bib out here. Both models I'm considering will be cart mounted, so it will either stay in place as a skid, or I can recover and wheel around as I'm thinking about propane.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumber said:


> Single is fine for plumbing. The extra cost of 2 tires sucks anyways.
> 
> You'll get use to the wind---I've never seen a box truck knocked over by a Santa Ana. Try riding a chopper during a wind storm....everything else pales...
> 
> ...


I'll be getting the one similar to the pictures. I don't like the high step bumpers I've worked out of those before and they suck! I'll be beefing up the rear end once I dial my load down to prevent too much sag! (Only on the SRW though ad I won't have to worry about sag on the dually.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I almost rear ended a Audi last night, but between my custom brake pads and narrow single axle body I was able to squeeze between the car (it was stopped at a green light) and the jogger. Scared the jogger on the sidewalk--it jumped 2' in the air..lol...

(I was maybe slightly distracted by a very nice chopper and its gorilla rider waving at me.)


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So I think the plan is I'm gonna rent both SRW and dually models from a u-haul company and just drive to a handful of my normal commercial accounts where parking can an absolute beotch and mimic a service call, see where I can and can't fit and take it from there.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

We used to run all SRW but the boss found a great deal on a DRW ford and I started driving it. He noticed how much nicer it seemed to drive and the extra room for storage was a plus. All of our trucks are now DRW and i don't think i could ever go back. When my truck goes to the shop and i have to drive one of the SRW I just about cry.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

wyplumber said:


> We used to run all SRW but the boss found a great deal on a DRW ford and I started driving it. He noticed how much nicer it seemed to drive and the extra room for storage was a plus. All of our trucks are now DRW and i don't think i could ever go back. When my truck goes to the shop and i have to drive one of the SRW I just about cry.


You do commercial work? How is parking and walking around if you have to sannich yurself between two cars. I'm concerned about running the jetter off the side door and not being able to access it if a car is parked on the passenger side!


----------

